# Pokemon Go to the Polls!



## Pharrell Williams

*Lounge Official Pokemon Go Thread*​"Go catch a Pokeman today!"



*Strategy:*

Find a place with 3+ overlapping Pokestops and lure them all for LOTS OF POKEMEN.
Parks are often, but not necessarily, places with lots of Pokemen.
Do not evolve ASAP. Wait until you have ~60 evolutions, then use a Lucky Egg before evolving them all for double XP.
hav fun tiem

*Useful Links:*

Pokemon "Nest" Locations - Find areas near you with large amounts of a specific rare Pokemon.

Pidgeycalc - Enter how many Pidgeys/Weedles/etc. you have, as well as your amount of candy, to calculate how many of those Pokemon you should transfer before evolving.

Evolution Calculator - Gives a rough estimate of what CP you can expect from evolved Pokemon. *NOTE* - May be highly inaccurate.

*hav a gud tiem pokemanning!!!!*​


----------



## Mantis

Damn. This made it to a second thread?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Damn. This made it to a second thread?




i've started a second thread, at least.


----------



## LV*

in the last thread you said to wait till you have 10 pokemon to evolve now you say 60

come on man

and where tf are people gonna keep getting pokeballs from ive spent like $30 on pokeballs... and ive never paid for an app before


----------



## Dog

I hate this game


----------



## LV*

btw can we make this a kyle93-free thread?


----------



## Dog

LV said:


> in the last thread you said to wait till you have 10 pokemon to evolve now you say 60
> 
> come on man
> 
> and where tf are people gonna keep getting pokeballs from ive spent like $30 on pokeballs... and ive never paid for an app before




Rofl theyre free at pokestops


----------



## Pharrell Williams

LV said:


> in the last thread you said to wait till you have 10 pokemon to evolve now you say 60
> 
> come on man
> 
> and where tf are people gonna keep getting pokeballs from ive spent like $30 on pokeballs... and ive never paid for an app before




i don't think i said 10 i think you are making that up. and from pokestops silly. go to cities or something.


----------



## Dog

LV said:


> btw can we make this a kyle93-free thread?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

dis me


----------



## Dog

smh nerd


----------



## Finnish your Czech

LV said:


> btw can we make this a kyle93-free thread?




No, my girlfriend can post here if he wants


----------



## LV*

xXxSmokebyrd420xXx said:


> i don't think i said 10 i think you are making that up. and from pokestops silly. go to cities or something.



what lvl are u



Finnish your Czech said:


> No, my girlfriend can post here if he wants




I always knew Kyle93 was like that but I didnt know you were


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am level 27


----------



## irunthepeg

posting in the GOAT thread wtb


----------



## Mantis

xXxSmokebyrd420xXx said:


> dis me



Please get a life sir


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Please get a life sir




i'm not even that high level, i saw a lvl 33 two days ago. y'all just suck.


----------



## Mantis

Also please do not be mean to Kyle.


----------



## Mantis

xXxSmokebyrd420xXx said:


> i'm not even that high level, i saw a lvl 33 two days ago. y'all just suck.



Or we have lives silly.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Or we have lives silly.




i spend so much time in NATURE with pokemen get away and even went on a date with a modelesque girl a few days ago, i'll have you know.

we went to an amusement park.


----------



## irunthepeg

LV said:


> what lvl are u
> 
> 
> 
> I always knew Kyle93 was like that but I didnt know you were




we ****s with Kyle93 heavily over here, don't come try run up on the boys without consequence


----------



## Finnish your Czech

LV said:


> what lvl are u
> 
> 
> 
> I always knew Kyle93 was like that but I didnt know you were


----------



## Mantis

SoupyFin please re-open the first thread, we did not reach our goal of 1000 posts. Thank and gosh bless.


----------



## LV*

irunthepeg said:


> we ****s with Kyle93 heavily over here, don't come try run up on the boys without consequence




yea im so scared of a guy from winnipeg


----------



## Dr Pepper

LV said:


> yea im so scared of a guy from winnipeg




Never been to Manitoba, but I hear Winnipeggers (Winnipeggians?) have it rough. 

He's probably seen some **** over there that we're lucky enough to avoid, being in Toronto and all.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

LV said:


> yea im so scared of a guy from winnipeg




he has mad gains tho


----------



## yubbers

2nd thread already?


----------



## The Gongshow

I'm sorta over this game already. I got a Blastois which is sweet but i'm bored with it now


----------



## Kyle93

I downloaded an app that sends me notifications and lets me know what Pokemon are nearby and their location in the background so I don't need the Pokemon go app open. 


Same idea as Pokevision as it scans every so often. You can set it to scan between every 15 seconds to every 30 minutes.


----------



## HanSolo

Kyle93 said:


> I downloaded an app that sends me notifications and lets me know what Pokemon are nearby and their location in the background so I don't need the Pokemon go app open.
> 
> 
> Same idea as Pokevision as it scans every so often. You can set it to scan between every 15 seconds to every 30 minutes.




What's it called.


----------



## Kyle93

DuckJet said:


> What's it called.




Pokedetector on Android, that also might be on ios if that's the phone you have. If not search like 'Pokemon Go Notifications' or something.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

The latest crew. Welcome Ember


----------



## Hansen

Really big (not really) team:


----------



## njdevscup30

I now have 2 pokemon over 1000 CP. In NYC for the weekend. Better mix of pokemon than farm country.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

I named an Eevee _"Sparky"_ to get a high level Jolteon to go with my Vaporeon and Flareon, and it evolved into another Flareon. Glitch?


----------



## Dog

The Gongshow said:


> I'm sorta over this game already. I got a Blastois which is sweet but i'm bored with it now




I agree


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

there was a weird mon on my nearby I don't have last night, I check pokevision to try and find it, not there, but I see a Lickitung with 10 mins on it across town. I raced there and got it with 1 min left 

phew


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Dog

Pokevision doesnt show everything, as I mentioned in the other thread.


----------



## Satan

I need to catch them all


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Satan said:


> I need to catch them all




all of them?


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Sniped

Since my liver needs a break from partying all last week at the beach, I will be farming charmanders after work tonight (there's a nest about 20 minutes away). 

If I can get a Charizard in a couple hours I will be a happy mf'er.


----------



## Sam Spade

I don't play but I really dig how many families I see out walking or on bikes doing this.

Hope it lasts awhile.


----------



## irunthepeg

Generational Player said:


> I don't play but I really dig how many families I see out walking or on bikes doing this.
> 
> Hope it lasts awhile.




This guy gets it.


----------



## KrisLetAngry

LV said:


> in the last thread you said to wait till you have 10 pokemon to evolve now you say 60
> 
> come on man
> 
> and where tf are people gonna keep getting pokeballs from ive spent like $30 on pokeballs... and ive never paid for an app before



Sit at a pokestop


----------



## Dr Pepper

I honestly hope he hasn't really spent that much on something that's free. Although I'm sure there are many who've already sunk hundreds into this game.

You know....to be the "best", and all.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

Generational Player said:


> I don't play but I really dig how many families I see out walking or on bikes doing this.
> 
> Hope it lasts awhile.




thats the spirit


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> I honestly hope he hasn't really spent that much on something that's free. Although I'm sure there are many who've already sunk hundreds into this game.
> 
> You know....to be the "best", and all.




Not just the best modo 



The very best. Like no one ever was


----------



## HanSolo

Sniped said:


> Since my liver needs a break from partying all last week at the beach, I will be farming charmanders after work tonight (there's a nest about 20 minutes away).
> 
> If I can get a Charizard in a couple hours I will be a happy mf'er.



Yfw they changed all the nests


----------



## Dr Pepper

Doland said:


> Not just the best modo
> 
> 
> 
> The very best. Like no one ever was




_Is _there a global leaderboard, for highest level or most catches? Or is it more like a free-for-all?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

apparently cemeteries are losing their pokestops which is probably for the best but also now there is nowhere nearby with lots of pokestops ahhhhh


----------



## LV*

rhyDON has been on my radar for 5 mins but pokevision doesnt have him idk where the **** to go

Hes the first guy on my radar


----------



## LV*

**** man where the **** is this guy


----------



## Pharrell Williams

LV said:


> **** man where the **** is this guy




ded.


----------



## Janks

Caught a snorlax today - solid 43 CP...


----------



## Satan

Janks said:


> Caught a snorlax today - solid 43 CP...




Elite


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Got a 3rd Flareon today from my 545 Eevee, but he's monstrous. Also found another 505 Eevee. #TheQuestForAGoodJolteonContinues


----------



## Satan

Carolinas Identity said:


> Got a 3rd Flareon today from my 545 Eevee, but he's monstrous. Also found another 505 Eevee. #TheQuestForAGoodJolteonContinues




I believe in U


----------



## Shrimper

Carolinas Identity said:


> I named an Eevee _"Sparky"_ to get a high level Jolteon to go with my Vaporeon and Flareon, and it evolved into another Flareon. Glitch?




That trick only works on your first of each Eevee evolution type


----------



## Kyle93

Shrimper said:


> That trick only works on your first of each Eevee evolution type




...no I've used the naming trick 5 times now.


----------



## Sniped

DuckJet said:


> Yfw they changed all the nests




According to Reddit it's still there.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I am finding it harder and harder to play this game. All the glitches, hackers, and ******** mechanics (e.g. making it impossible to catch anything as a high level) and Niantic not bothering to fix them or even make a statement stating they'll fix them later has me feeling bad and sad like a dad who isn't rad.


----------



## Dog

This game sucks


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

Kyle93 said:


> ...no I've used the naming trick 5 times now.




Did u try and wait maybe a few hrs after changing names to let the game register and not evolve right away?


----------



## Kyle93

ihaveyuidonttouchme said:


> Did u try and wait maybe a few hrs after changing names to let the game register and not evolve right away?




Yes I do not evolve immediately. Also if your previous evolutions still have the nickname it will not work.


----------



## LV*

Bought 20 pokeballs after using 19 great balls on a 296 beedrill just to add him to my pokedex 

I have 2 pokeballs left lol


----------



## Sniped

DuckJet said:


> Yfw they changed all the nests




It actually changed to a bulbasaur nest. 

Which actually saves me some time because I have a decent amount of bulbasaur candies.


----------



## Dog

LV said:


> Bought 20 pokeballs after using 19 great balls on a 296 beedrill just to add him to my pokedex
> 
> I have 2 pokeballs left lol




Are you trolling us

Why are you spending money on this app


----------



## LV*

Doland said:


> Are you trolling us
> 
> Why are you spending money on this app




I dont play outside of my house I accidentally went to 1 pokestop and got 0 balls... I got 2 potions and a 5km egg

Im not spending anymore money on this ****


----------



## Satan

buying pokeballs lmao


----------



## Dog

LV said:


> I dont play outside of my house I accidentally went to 1 pokestop and got 0 balls... I got 2 potions and a 5km egg
> 
> Im not spending anymore money on this ****




Stop trolling


----------



## John Price

Every McDonald's in Japan is a Poke Stop or Pokemon Gym
Brand Eating / by Q / 3min ago
undefined
In a move that might portent the future of Pokemon Go sponsorship here in the US, McDonald's Japan has partnered up with Niantic, the developer of Pokemon Go, to have almost all McDonald's restaurants in the country appear as a Poke Stop or Pokemon Gym in the game.


----------



## Shrimper

I got nothing in my 5km egg 

I've walked around 20km in the last 6 days. Most I've walked in ages.


----------



## Satan

2km egg hatched



Caterpie its lit


----------



## izzy

just caught a magmar and meowth within 3 minutes, 2 pkmon I had yet to catch at level 17


----------



## izzy

Satan said:


> 2km egg hatched
> 
> 
> 
> Caterpie its lit




lots of caterpie candy


----------



## jw2

Evolve the Pokemon with the higher cp or lower cp? (Same Pokemon)


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

The ranks of the Flareon army continue to swell lol. Also just caught a 606 Eevee. Will this be the one that finally turns into a Jolteon?


----------



## Shrimper

Niantic doing their best to turn people away.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Shrimper said:


> Niantic doing their best to turn people away.




I guess they blocked a bunch of Pokemon finding apps apparently.


----------



## The Gongshow

Carolinas Identity said:


> The ranks of the Flareon army continue to swell lol. Also just caught a 606 Eevee. Will this be the one that finally turns into a Jolteon?




You know the trick to make it a jolteon right? 

Jolteon – give the nickname: Sparky
Vaporeon – give the nickname: Rainer
Flareon – give the nickname: Pyro

It works, I used this for all three of mine


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

The Gongshow said:


> You know the trick to make it a jolteon right?
> 
> Jolteon â€“ give the nickname: Sparky
> Vaporeon â€“ give the nickname: Rainer
> Flareon â€“ give the nickname: Pyro
> 
> It works, I used this for all three of mine




only works once for each type tho, and I already have used all three. My Jolteon is only like 650. I want a big one, but the game only gives me Flareons it seems


----------



## John Price

Moon Pie


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

"How dare this free game inconvenience me, gonna quit" 

KEep quitting, more Pokemon for me


----------



## Shrimper

Mike Emrick said:


> "How dare this free game inconvenience me, gonna quit"
> 
> KEep quitting, more Pokemon for me




The number of pokemon you can catch won't change if people quit, you do know that?


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Mike Emrick said:


> Moon Pie




do not **** w/ moon pie

serious advice


----------



## Oogie Boogie

I should really try and actually play this. I'll open up the app here and there but not really do much with it.


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


>




Are you bad at every game you play?


----------



## John Price

Doland said:


> Are you bad at every game you play?




That's good


----------



## John Price

That cairlina dude has like 50 I have twice as any

Keep having


----------



## John Price

Who gives a **** that tracking and Pokevision are gone

1) I never used tracking anyway and it hasn't been working throughout the duration of the game. Yeah, there's a grayed out animal around here. I press tracking. Nothing happens. So I quit using it. Idc. 

2) Pokevision was okay and gave a general feel for what was in the area so I can't really complain about Niantic taking that down, but is its departure that DRASTIC that people are going to quit en masse? 

People act like the app can't change or adapt. They understand they stumbled upon a gold mine. They have incentive to improve their game. So stop complaining and whining about how you cant Pokevision anymore or how you can't track pokemon. Just go out there to public centers and cities and catch pokemon. Period.

"But you cannot catch Pokemon without tracking and Pokevision" 

********, I caught a ******** of Pokemon at the mall yesterday without using either


----------



## John Price

Son those 97 pokemon do not catch themselves


----------



## Oogie Boogie

He's right you know.


----------



## Kyle93

Carolinas Identity said:


> only works once for each type tho, and I already have used all three. My Jolteon is only like 650. I want a big one, but the game only gives me Flareons it seems




As I have previously mentioned it continues to work every single time I have tried. You are probably just doing something wrong.


----------



## HanSolo

Mike Emrick said:


> Who gives a **** that tracking and Pokevision are gone
> 
> 1) I never used tracking anyway and it hasn't been working throughout the duration of the game. Yeah, there's a grayed out animal around here. I press tracking. Nothing happens. So I quit using it. Idc.
> 
> 2) Pokevision was okay and gave a general feel for what was in the area so I can't really complain about Niantic taking that down, but is its departure that DRASTIC that people are going to quit en masse?
> 
> People act like the app can't change or adapt. They understand they stumbled upon a gold mine. They have incentive to improve their game. So stop complaining and whining about how you cant Pokevision anymore or how you can't track pokemon. Just go out there to public centers and cities and catch pokemon. Period.
> 
> "But you cannot catch Pokemon without tracking and Pokevision"
> 
> ********, I caught a ******** of Pokemon at the mall yesterday without using either




Oh a thing I don't use won't exist anymore why are people mad? I don't even use it so why would other people be mad? You're level what...6? Your best pokemon is a Pidgeot. I have had 8 Pidgeots including 1 caught in the wild. In fact I've had quite a few of all the Pokemon you listed. The point is to catch them all. Not to catch the same **** that gets limited to where you are over and over again until you have 250 Pidgeots. 

You haven't played long enough to need Pokevision. That doesn't mean that others who did should be fine with the fact that Niantic forced them out. And then if they're gonna do that, at least fix the ****ing in game tracker. But they didn't even do that. They just got rid of it altogether.


----------



## John Price

DuckJet said:


> Oh a thing I don't use won't exist anymore why are people mad? I don't even use it so why would other people be mad? You're level what...6? Your best pokemon is a Pidgeot. I have had 8 Pidgeots including 1 caught in the wild. In fact I've had quite a few of all the Pokemon you listed. The point is to catch them all. Not to catch the same **** that gets limited to where you are over and over again until you have 250 Pidgeots.
> 
> You haven't played long enough to need Pokevision. That doesn't mean that others who did should be fine with the fact that Niantic forced them out. And then if they're gonna do that, at least fix the ****ing in game tracker. But they didn't even do that. They just got rid of it altogether.




Go to a major city and open up your app. Problem solved.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

It's basically impossible to track anything specific.

Sure, you can go to city centers and catch your 1,000th rattata or 2,000th pidgey, but that officially stopped being fun like 2 weeks ago. There are 151 of these suckers, and being able to find more than the most common 5 to 10 with some regularity is kind of important to making sure the game is still fun, especially since the candy evolution system is based around catching specific species in volume.


At this point, it is 100% luck to find anything cool. And boy do you need a lot of luck. And that kills the fun SO much.


Like, take dratinis for example, which evolve into the currently-most-powerful-Mon-in-game Dragonite with 125 candies (so 4 candies per, you need to catch 32 of them).

I know of a couple real-world locations that spawn dratinis somewhat regularly within about a 1km radius maybe once every half hour for 12ish minutes.

Problem is, it could appear ANYWHERE within that radius. So in somewhere like Alexandria, we're talking like anywhere within around 49 square blocks.

And you've got 12 minutes from the moment it spawns, and that's assuming you can even see the damn thing on nearby.

It's like a bad horror movie. "You have 12 minutes to save your family, which is somewhere in this 1 square kilometer, but we're not telling where! HAHAHAHA!"

So you've got to be super crazy lucky to find the dang thing.

Now repeat that 31 more times.


FUN. SO MUCH FUN! RIGHTTTTTTTTT!?


I can understand Nianitic wanting people to not use tracking devices like PokeVision, as they are against ToS, but their system is broken.

The version of tracking they implemented in the game, when it's working, is already a watered-down, less-accurate version of what they had in the beta (where it would show meters to target; compare that to the launched system where you have the footprints).

And even that has been broken for weeks. So long as in-game tracking wasn't working, there should have been zero issues with pokevision.


Niantic deserves to get chewed out. They have a global phenomenon and they are totally incapable of actually getting things fixed. I get they want to do the global roll-out, but when the most important mechanic in your game, tracking, is not working, you should probably push back other launches and fix that first.

It'd be like if Apple launched a new iPhone, except the software was broken such that you could only connect to wi-fi and not data networks.

Niantic didn't/haven't fixed it, so naturally, people out there built systems to try to fill the void to actually make the game fun.

And everyone was having a grand ole time using Pokevision and Pokemon Go. But now Niantic shut down Pokevision, and have no alternative system in place.

So...uh...**** them. Devs need to pull their head out of their rear ends.


----------



## Fish on The Sand

LV said:


> I dont play outside of my house I accidentally went to 1 pokestop and got 0 balls... I got 2 potions and a 5km egg
> 
> Im not spending anymore money on this ****




You are missing the point of the game then.


----------



## HanSolo

Mike Emrick said:


> Go to a major city and open up your app. Problem solved.




I live in a major city. It's obviously not that simple.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

im pretty sure uve all seen thsi already but this is my fav so far


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i kinda want to play tonight but at the same time i don't because i have put so much effort into this game and people just sitting at a desk playing less are higher levels with all the pokemen. i am sad.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Kyle93 said:


> As I have previously mentioned it continues to work every single time I have tried. You are probably just doing something wrong.




I hope that you are right, but it is not hard to spell _"Sparky"_, and it only worked the first time. Past two times have yielded Flareons.


----------



## Shrimper

Carolinas Identity said:


> I hope that you are right, but it is not hard to spell _"Sparky"_, and it only worked the first time. Past two times have yielded Flareons.




You won't get it to work again for Jolteon.

It will work for Flareon and Vaporeon from what I read as I'm guessing you don't have those?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am trying to decide whether i should go to the park tonight or not. i am still mad at pokemen but kinda wanna catch em all before gen 2 comes out.


----------



## izzy

caught a dragonair and a magmar within 15 feet of each other


----------



## Dog

Shut up izzy


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Shrimper said:


> You won't get it to work again for Jolteon.
> 
> It will work for Flareon and Vaporeon from what I read as I'm guessing you don't have those?




I have a Vaporeon and four Flareons. My issue was when did it for Jolteon, it was a low Eevee so it only went to like 650. I'd like to get a big Jolteon.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

home slice really gets into it haha. pretty cool tho


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Mike Emrick said:


> That cairlina dude has like 50 I have twice as any
> 
> Keep having




because i am training an army of legendary proportions. I can do without dead weight tbh

I kno ur torlling, but come on son. My Vaporeon by itself has a higher CP than all 97 of urs combined

ainec


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mike Emrick said:


> Who gives a **** that tracking and Pokevision are gone
> 
> 1) I never used tracking anyway and it hasn't been working throughout the duration of the game. Yeah, there's a grayed out animal around here. I press tracking. Nothing happens. So I quit using it. Idc.
> 
> 2) Pokevision was okay and gave a general feel for what was in the area so I can't really complain about Niantic taking that down, but is its departure that DRASTIC that people are going to quit en masse?
> 
> People act like the app can't change or adapt. They understand they stumbled upon a gold mine. They have incentive to improve their game. So stop complaining and whining about how you cant Pokevision anymore or how you can't track pokemon. Just go out there to public centers and cities and catch pokemon. Period.
> 
> "But you cannot catch Pokemon without tracking and Pokevision"
> 
> *********, I caught a ******** of Pokemon at the mall yesterday without using either*



Where are your decent ones?


----------



## John Price




----------



## Satan

mikey's memes


----------



## John Price

It won't render emoji in Pokemon names. What a travesty. Get fired up over real injustices like this.


----------



## Seider Town

Level 23 Instinct, Pokedex 93/93.


----------



## Dog

Nerd


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i don't mind them taking down pokevision for tracking purposes because i never used it for that. but it sucks for identifying nests. unsure if i should still drive down to lexington kentucky because what if the dratini nest is gone


----------



## Bones Malone

If ix were a Magicarp


----------



## HanSolo

It is. Any bulbasaur nest was suppose to become a new Dratini nest but all the bulbasaur nests stayed the same.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am sad i chose to go get charizard over dragonite. charizard is ****ing awful.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

also i just realized i am confused as to how they will do gen ii. like is all my pikachu candy going to change to pichu candy and my hitmonchan candy to tyroque candy and then how do they decide which he involves into since it doesn't actually give us IVs i'm confused.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

xXxSmokebyrd420xXx said:


> also i just realized i am confused as to how they will do gen ii. like is all my pikachu candy going to change to pichu candy and my hitmonchan candy to tyroque candy and then how do they decide which he involves into since it doesn't actually give us IVs i'm confused.




They'll figure something out dont worry bro


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> They'll figure something out dont worry bro




i'm so worried.


----------



## izzy

i hope they just make them Standalones


----------



## Finnish your Czech

fst6 said:


> i hope they just make them Standalones




pichu evolves into pikachu

why would it be standalone


----------



## izzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> pichu evolves into pikachu
> 
> why would it be standalone




easier to keep track of the candt


----------



## Finnish your Czech

fst6 said:


> easier to keep track of the candt




ctrl + h "Pikachu Candy" ---> "Pichu Candy"


----------



## izzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> ctrl + h "Pikachu Candy" ---> "Pichu Candy"




ctrl + h

huh? what does that do


----------



## Finnish your Czech

fst6 said:


> ctrl + h
> 
> huh? what does that do




alt + f4 your comp


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Just caught a 971 Aerodactyl like an hour ago. I love that his special ability is literally called _"Ancient Power"_

No idea wtf that is, but it sounds cool af


----------



## John Price

Keep running out of pokeballs and pokÃ©mon keep breaking free


----------



## Sniped

Caught a 1400+ CP Snorlax outside a cement place 10 minutes from my house last night.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

calculating IVs makes me feel bad because none of my pokemen are very good so i guess i just won't do it anymore and kinda just deal with ****** pokemen.


----------



## McDrailers

The catch rate on the low pokemon (candy fodder) has become absolute bs


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Just found an Eevee in my bath tub. Even when you're going #2, always be on the lookout


----------



## Satan

Game sucks


----------



## John Price

Why did pokevision go on exchange


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

So is there no battery saver option on the new update?


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Jacques The Mayor said:


> So is there no battery saver option on the new update?




I'm pretty sure I still have one


----------



## Dog

Haven't opened the game in 2 days

Its ****ing trash


----------



## Bee Sheriff

me and my buddy faced the most OP ****ing Golduck last night


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Carolinas Identity said:


> I'm pretty sure I still have one




I can't find the option on the settings


----------



## Satan

rip harambe


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Satan said:


> rip harambe




harambe is my favorite pokemon


----------



## The Gongshow

When do the next gen poke get added?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

The Gongshow said:


> When do the next gen poke get added?




when the indigo ones get boring


----------



## Pharrell Williams

what are everyone's thoughts on the articuno.

also why the worst legendary cmon


----------



## The Gongshow

Royal Voyager said:


> when the indigo ones get boring




I've gotten pretty bored with them. Ever since I got a Blastoise i've just stopped playing. I'll do the odd gym battle/takeover but thats about it


----------



## Bee Sheriff

The Gongshow said:


> I've gotten pretty bored with them. Ever since I got a Blastoise i've just stopped playing. I'll do the odd gym battle/takeover but thats about it




the game JUST came out. your fault for exhausting it so quickly


----------



## The Gongshow

Royal Voyager said:


> the game JUST came out. your fault for exhausting it so quickly




Its not my fault, I've lost interest. Let me live my life! You're not my supervisor


----------



## Satan

pokaymon


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Royal Voyager said:


> the game JUST came out. your fault for exhausting it so quickly




na, niantic has made it boring by getting rid of tracking pokemen and making catching anything impossible and not dealing with botters and not fixing gym glitches. they finally got the servers mostly stable though so i guess that's nice.


----------



## Satan

complain more


----------



## Pharrell Williams

capitalism sucks


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Communism > Capitalism


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Jacques The Mayor said:


> I can't find the option on the settings




Dunno what to tell you, but I still have it?


----------



## irunthepeg

Battery saver is only for Android now.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

irunthepeg said:


> Battery saver is only for Android now.




**** my **** and call me Shirley


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Anyone else notice Pokemon are breaking out of regular balls a lot more often now


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Royal Voyager said:


> Anyone else notice Pokemon are breaking out of regular balls a lot more often now




not just regular...

looks like they're trying to get ppl to pay for pokeballs


----------



## JS19

Would you guys like Shiny Pokemon in your Go Game?


----------



## John Price

The pokemon break out way too much it's not worth playing anymore

I only have one pokeball and I can't even risk using it 

Have to head to the pokestop and get...1 pokeball along with some other ****.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

JS19 said:


> Would you guys like Shiny Pokemon in your Go Game?




yes i would like a shiny mewtwo.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

capture and flee rates were already way too high and everyone complained and niantic was like make it higher lmao.

it's like if i were put in charge of an app with millions of downloads for a day and knew it would never be traced back to me.


----------



## njdevscup30

I have not noticed any difference in pokeball efficiency over the last week+ I'm at level 16. I think I had more fun with the game before I used pokevision. But now that it's gone I am sad. Probably for the better in the long run though. I've also kinda stopped playing though.


----------



## jasonleaffan

I think the fact they are breaking out more is due to the fact we are higher levels. Living downtown Toronto, I'm always flush with poke balls. But people who live outside of large cities with few stops will run in to problems. 

I'm level 15 and only just today got my first 10k egg. I've also noticed when you capture a gym you have to hold it for 30 minutes before you can collect your 10 coins. I guess it prevents two friends from opposing teams from boosting there coins quickly by placing low cp PokÃ©mon at the gym. And because of the fact I'm in a large city and can only place one PokÃ©mon to defend usually lose the gym before the first 30 mins is up. Nevermind the 21 hours. Even if I sat there training and boosting my gym I still have to hope a fellow mystic comes along to also place someone. 

Owning gyms are only for the high level players.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

606 Eevee turned into a 1,210 Jolteon. According to Google, Jolteons come out noticeably weaker in CP than the other two when evolved?


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Carolinas Identity said:


> 606 Eevee turned into a 1,210 Jolteon. According to Google, Jolteons come out noticeably weaker in CP than the other two when evolved?




Yeah


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Finnish your Czech said:


> Yeah




Are electric PokÃ©mon OP or something? The CP caluclator said it would have been like 300 points higher were it to go to a Vaporeon or a Flareon?

I know I have a 759 Electabuzz who owns the **** out of all the high level Vaporeons I find in gyms around here.


----------



## irunthepeg

>see 383 Haunter
>use 6 pokeballs, a raspberry and 2 great balls on it
>ERROR
>no Haunter, no refund of items

get the **** out of here with this ********


----------



## John Price

Lol.


----------



## Dog

>see 383 Haunter
>use 6 pokeballs, a raspberry and 2 great balls on it
>ERROR
>no Haunter, no refund of items

get the **** out of here with this ********


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Finnish your Czech said:


> Communism > Capitalism




Socialism >


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Doland said:


> >see 383 Haunter
> >use 6 pokeballs, a raspberry and 2 great balls on it
> >ERROR
> >no Haunter, no refund of items
> 
> get the **** out of here with this ********




Maybe the pokemon is

(â€¢_â€¢)

( â€¢_â€¢)>⌐■-■ 

(⌐■_■)

Haunted


----------



## Finnish your Czech

MrFunnyWobbl said:


> Socialism >




Nope


----------



## irunthepeg

I'll just spoof bros


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Finnish your Czech said:


> Nope




your bias cause you're anti-social


----------



## HanSolo

irunthepeg said:


> I'll just spoof bros




I'm probably gonna start doing that since every day that passes I care less and less about this jabroni ass game.


----------



## irunthepeg

DuckJet said:


> I'm probably gonna start doing that since every day that passes I care less and less about this jabroni ass game.




I play the game on my phone if I'm about and think about it now. But I don't think of it first anymore. Sad, only two-three weeks in. Spoofing is so easy too. I'd do it on my phone if I had a Mac with Xcode, or an Android phone, but I'm using an Android emulator for it at home


----------



## Satan

where do u spoof to bro


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> where do u spoof to bro




I stay in my city so that it's reasonable and usually if I hop place to place I'd not do it within 5 min.


----------



## irunthepeg

if you stay in your city/province they likely won't catch you... if you go from Japan to England in a couple minutes they'd see that


----------



## Satan

its not a big deal if they catch u


when u get soft banned, all u gotta do is spin a pokestop 35-40 times and u get unbanned lirl


----------



## irunthepeg

ROFL is that all the softban is? I thought maybe they'd ban your account or something


----------



## irunthepeg

Tauros just appeared in my office lmao


----------



## Satan

irunthepeg said:


> ROFL is that all the softban is? I thought maybe they'd ban your account or something




no you just cant collect pokestops and pokemon run after one pokeball when you're soft banned


----------



## McDrailers

What is spoofing and how do I do it on android


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

They gotta clean up the bots imo


----------



## Satan

Newfy OilPenguin said:


> What is spoofing and how do I do it on android




google


----------



## irunthepeg

Newfy OilPenguin said:


> What is spoofing and how do I do it on android




Google it, friend. It's not hard. I use an Android emulator called BlueStacks. Literally, download it, load it up, use the GPS Spoof app in it to set where you want to be, load up the pre-installed PokemonGo app.

There are ways to spoof on your actual device but I haven't fully learned that since I can't do it (missing XCode for my iPhone, or an Android phone).


----------



## irunthepeg

Carolinas Identity said:


> They gotta clean up the bots imo




are there bots already?  I guess it was pretty close. Actually, I could for sure set up a bot on my computer. I should do that too.

I want to abuse this game because playing it legit has been torn apart.


----------



## John Price

I had to spend a dollar today to buy more pokeballs.


----------



## irunthepeg

Mike Emrick said:


> I had to spend a dollar today to buy more pokeballs.




LMAO you paid for this... just spoof you goon


----------



## John Price

I ran out of pokeballs I didn't have a choice


----------



## John Price

How can you spoof egg hatching


----------



## irunthepeg

i run around the map with arrow keys


----------



## Dog

currently spoofing in new york

caught a tauros


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland said:


> currently spoofing in new york
> 
> caught a tauros




i legit had a Tauros appear in my office today... kind of surprised. I have stayed in Winnipeg so far.


----------



## Shrimper

Mike Emrick said:


> I ran out of pokeballs I didn't have a choice




You had a choice.

Walk to a pokestop.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

irunthepeg said:


> LMAO you paid for this... just spoof you goon




Did you have to do any jalilbreaking or download any crap for it


----------



## irunthepeg

Royal Voyager said:


> Did you have to do any jalilbreaking or download any crap for it




Nah, but I'm not doing it on my phone. I do it on my PC at home.

Google BlueStacks. All it is, is an Android emulator designed to play games.
Since they know PoGo is a hit right now, they made it basically 2 clicks to do it.
I'll play legit if I'm out walking places but if I'm at home or need to stock up on items I'll take a quick run on that.


----------



## irunthepeg

If you have an Android phone you can spoof location I think. And if you have a Mac with iPhone you can use Xcode to do it with some minor tutorials. There's probably one where it's like "copy and paste this, save and run"


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

All y'all need to play legit
Where is your Pokemon integrity tbh?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

considering just spoofing now. i do not really have the motivation to keep driving 20 minutes to catch pokemen (because there is nothing nearby) and then just having everything break out.


----------



## Satan

digimon go


----------



## irunthepeg

Carolinas Identity said:


> All y'all need to play legit
> Where is your Pokemon integrity tbh?






xXxSmokebyrd420xXx said:


> considering just spoofing now. i do not really have the motivation to keep driving 20 minutes to catch pokemen (because there is nothing nearby) and then just having everything break out.




^^^ this. Not saying I should be able to walk 2 steps and find something but grassy areas should be grassy areas like in the games. Outside the city it's dead for the most part.

I even drove into the city and spent the afternoon downtown with my cousin on Saturday. It's a cool concept but it's broken and needs major refinement.


----------



## Dog

if the people who made the game made is accessible in more rural areas there would be no spoofing 


imbeciles


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland said:


> if the people who made the game made is accessible in more rural areas there would be no spoofing
> 
> 
> imbeciles




t b h


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

irunthepeg said:


> t b h




i m o


----------



## aufheben

So, at what point do a find something besides a ****ing Drowzee?


----------



## irunthepeg

aufheben said:


> So, at what point do a find something besides a ****ing Drowzee?




when you spoof


----------



## aufheben

irunthepeg said:


> when you spoof



what


----------



## Satan

spoof baby


----------



## irunthepeg

aufheben said:


> what




fake your l o c a t i o n


----------



## aufheben

irunthepeg said:


> fake your l o c a t i o n



People do that?


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

aufheben said:


> People do that?




only n00bz & h4xx0rz

of which we have plenty of both around here it seems
sadly


----------



## Satan

r u calleing me a noob bruh


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Satan said:


> r u calleing me a noob bruh




i bet u would seel ur account on this webzone for a large pizza if u could

smh #smh :smh:


----------



## irunthepeg

aufheben said:


> People do that?




smh fam you too slow


----------



## aufheben

Why don't you just play regular Pokemon at that point rofl


----------



## irunthepeg

aufheben said:


> Why don't you just play regular Pokemon at that point rofl




I actually like the app but it's so ridiculous. I want to get good enough to take over a gym and make people mad


----------



## Satan

Carolinas Identity said:


> i bet u would seel ur account on this webzone for a large pizza if u could
> 
> smh #smh :smh:




maybe for a ice cool pepis


----------



## Pharrell Williams

okay, i ****ing give up. i just went for a run/walk around my entire city and encountered legitimately 5 pokemon, all ratata/pidgey/spearow. i got three whole pokestops. i am gonna go geospoof now.


----------



## Dog

kiss me olli


----------



## Pharrell Williams

*smooch*


----------



## izzy

didnt even play today

not because i quit just tired


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> Nah, but I'm not doing it on my phone. I do it on my PC at home.
> 
> Google BlueStacks. All it is, is an Android emulator designed to play games.
> Since they know PoGo is a hit right now, they made it basically 2 clicks to do it.
> I'll play legit if I'm out walking places but if I'm at home or need to stock up on items I'll take a quick run on that.




i downloaded this and tried to play it and when i go to play it it says i need to update to continue and when i go to update it says pokemon go is incompatible with my device. why me


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

HAH my first snorlax first appears in my nearby tab but i have no clue how far the ****er is and i wont bother going after him


----------



## Satan

xXxSmokebyrd420xXx said:


> i downloaded this and tried to play it and when i go to play it it says i need to update to continue and when i go to update it says pokemon go is incompatible with my device. why me




Rekt


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

I need to channel my inner teenager from like 1998 to truly dominate this game like I did with red and blue on GameBoy so many years ago.

Brace yourself PokÃ©mon GO, I'ma bout to be walking up on you wearing JNCO's and listening to Korn and Limp Bizkit.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Went to evolve all of my pokes but forgot to use lucky egg

~~~~whoops~~~~~~~~~/


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

I have seen a Cubone on my street every day for like a week and can not find him for the life of me

I swear he's trolling


----------



## irunthepeg

xXxSmokebyrd420xXx said:


> i downloaded this and tried to play it and when i go to play it it says i need to update to continue and when i go to update it says pokemon go is incompatible with my device. why me




u just got hit by the PAIN TRAIN my friend


----------



## Satan

No trolls


----------



## izzy

too hard to catch poke now 

found a pikachu finally. razz berry-great ball-escape.. razz berry-great ball-escape...pokemon flees

stupid when there is no real way to track pokemon that it is also impossible to catch them


----------



## McDrailers

fst6 said:


> too hard to catch poke now
> 
> found a pikachu finally. razz berry-great ball-escape.. razz berry-great ball-escape...pokemon flees
> 
> stupid when there is no real way to track pokemon that it is also impossible to catch them




Game is a micro transaction hell. Its got some serious **** to fix. Catch rate increase as well as tracking. You're basically ****ed now with the 10s ping


----------



## Pharrell Williams

dear diary, today i used legit 13 balls on a 115 weedle. and then it fled.


----------



## irunthepeg

xXxSmokebyrd420xXx said:


> dear diary, today i used legit 13 balls on a 115 weedle. and then it fled.




I used a raspberry, 6 pokeballs and 4 great balls on a Haunter the other day. It's so stupid... had plenty of "great" throws too...


----------



## Kyle93

I never have trouble catching Pokemon with my throws. If it is <300CP it will take at most 2 or 3 Pokeballs to catch.


----------



## Dog

Kyle93 said:


> I never have trouble catching Pokemon with my throws. If it is <300CP it will take at most 2 or 3 Pokeballs to catch.




are u a wizard


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

I've been finding a lot of 600 CP + crap guys I don't even bother trying to catch anymore in order to save balls.


----------



## Siamese Dream

The amount of complaining in this thread is hilarious

How dare they make the game more challenging


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

I can't believe people are still playing this crap.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Dustin Peener said:


> The amount of complaining in this thread is hilarious
> 
> How dare they make the game more challenging




it's completely artificial though. it'd be like a game of call of duty where you die at random every 30 minutes. or nhl where your goalie occasionally just leaves the crease. except people pay money in this game.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

The new top of the crew:


----------



## John Price

CP 45 Caterpie broke out and ran away today


----------



## HanSolo

Doland said:


> are u a wizard


----------



## Dog

if u dont spoof u dont play the game right imo


----------



## Siamese Dream

xXxSmokebyrd420xXx said:


> it's completely artificial though. it'd be like a game of call of duty where you die at random every 30 minutes. or nhl where your goalie occasionally just leaves the crease. except people pay money in this game.




I know you're a serial **** poster but this is one of the stupidest things I've ever read


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Dustin Peener said:


> I know you're a serial **** poster but this is one of the stupidest things I've ever read




NO IT ISN'T, they just lowered the catch rate on everything to a ridiculous level, there is no skill involved. they just collectively made everyone less lucky. how is that not ********


----------



## njdevscup30

Didn't have any trouble catching pokemon today. Caught a bunch in 1-3 balls, only one fled after 2 throws. I don't know why everyone else is having trouble.


----------



## Mats13

Had one pokeball left on my way to a pokestop and I ran into a Pinsir (the first I have seen). I can barely catch a weedle on my first try and by some miracle I managed to catch the Pinsir with one pokeball 

There is a Pokemon Go god  (tears of joy)


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Well, it took 32 Ultra Balls (26 of which were misses ) and 6 Razz Berries, but I caught a wild Dragonite (CP 1,760)

Also, the company I work for at the Calgary airport, is going to pay to keep all the stops in it (and there are a lot) lured.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Is it lame that I named my two Jolteons _"Thunder"_ and _"Storm"_?


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Carolinas Identity said:


> Well, it took 32 Ultra Balls (26 of which were misses ) and 6 Razz Berries, but I caught a wild Dragonite (CP 1,760)
> 
> Also, the company I work for at the Calgary airport, is going to pay to keep all the stops in it (and there are a lot) lured.



You mean they will continuously buy coins to buy the lures, or they have a deal with Niantic?

If it's the former, assuming there are 10 pokestops (I don't know how many there are) and they want to keep them lured at all time, they need 48 lure modules per pokestop per day. So 480 lures to buy everyday. So they need to buy 60 packs of 8 lures a day, for a total of 40800 pokecoins. 14500 pokecoins cost 140$, so that's roughly just approximately 400$ a day. That's literally nothing for an airport and considering it will bring much more people, it is very likely they will generate more than 400$ thanks to the lures.

Are they going to assign some employees full time to buy and set the lures?  (assuming it's not a deal with niantic)


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Not 100% sure what the deal is, just the e-mail said they're gonna set up lures all the time. pretty cool tbh.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Carolinas Identity said:


> Not 100% sure what the deal is, just the e-mail said they're gonna set up lures all the time. pretty cool tbh.



Well if they said that they are going to set up lures all the time, I assume there will actually be someone charged of doing this. What a job. 

Was wondering because that's something I could definitely see Niantic do in the future, with "sponsored" locations, ie. businesses could make a deal with Niantic to become a pokestop, and for even more cash, have that pokestop lured all the time, kind of like sponsoring.


----------



## The Gongshow

Carolinas Identity said:


> Well, it took 32 Ultra Balls (26 of which were misses ) and 6 Razz Berries, but I caught a wild *Dragonite (CP 1,760)*
> 
> Also, the company I work for at the Calgary airport, is going to pay to keep all the stops in it (and there are a lot) lured.




Not bad


----------



## irunthepeg

Niantic confirmed there's a glitch for running/not catching  AKA "oh **** they noticed we made it harder, better make ourselves look like the good guys"


----------



## jw2

When the cp is "???", should I always try to get it? Is it usually higher than what I have?


----------



## irunthepeg

jw2 said:


> When the cp is "???", should I always try to get it? Is it usually higher than what I have?




yes it's higher than what you'd typically find/get


----------



## John Price

Get that bad boy


----------



## Dog




----------



## Pharrell Williams

Doland said:


>




thanks


----------



## John Price

Nice


----------



## Bones Malone

You guys owe me a new phone


----------



## LV*

So I downloaded blue stacks and pokemon go now how do i make my guy walk around and ****?


----------



## irunthepeg

LV said:


> So I downloaded blue stacks and pokemon go now how do i make my guy walk around and ****?




Read the in-game instructions... WASD and shift to run. But don't run too much or it won't count for eggs.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

GPS-hacking is for dumb people.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Dustin Peener said:


> The amount of complaining in this thread is hilarious
> 
> How dare they make the game more challenging




It's not "more challenging" now. It was challenging before but still fair. Now it's gotten to a point that you are exhausting balls so easily that you have to buy more or run out and risk not having enough to catch one pokemon before you make it to the next pokestop


----------



## irunthepeg

Zaide said:


> GPS-hacking is for dumb people.




"I don't know how to do something so I'll just bash it."


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> "I don't know how to do something so I'll just bash it."




Bopom


----------



## LV*

irunthepeg said:


> Read the in-game instructions... WASD and shift to run. But don't run too much or it won't count for eggs.




thank you precious but it keeps saying gps signal not found and it prompts me to make a new account theres no sign in option. using a mac btw


----------



## irunthepeg

LV said:


> thank you precious but it keeps saying gps signal not found and it prompts me to make a new account theres no sign in option. using a mac btw




Did you use the GPSspoof app it comes with? You gotta set that first before you go into PoGo. I think it says that in the app and then you load it up and then it says to restart BlueStacks and then you should be good to go.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Royal Voyager said:


> It's not "more challenging" now. It was challenging before but still fair. Now it's gotten to a point that you are exhausting balls so easily that you have to buy more or run out and risk not having enough to catch one pokemon before you make it to the next pokestop




Just don't catch anything for a while and save up your pokeballs, then when you've got plenty try to maintain a high amount of them by going to pokestops regularly.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

irunthepeg said:


> "I don't know how to do something so I'll just bash it."




How can I hack?


----------



## Siamese Dream

irunthepeg said:


> "I don't know how to do something so I'll just bash it."




It entirely defeats the point of the game

Just play pokemon on the gameboy or DS if you want to be lazy and play without leaving your room


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Dustin Peener said:


> Just don't catch anything for a while and save up your pokeballs, then when you've got plenty try to maintain a high amount of them by going to pokestops regularly.




this is absurd


----------



## irunthepeg

Dustin Peener said:


> It entirely defeats the point of the game




they defeated that themselves... and your counterpoint to Jangling Man doesn't make sense. They don't give you any sort of daily login bonus to make "saving" worth it.


----------



## LV*

irunthepeg said:


> they defeated that themselves... and your counterpoint to Jangling Man doesn't make sense. They don't give you any sort of daily login bonus to make "saving" worth it.




theres no app called gpsspoof so i just downloaded one called fake gps location with a million downloads


----------



## Siamese Dream

irunthepeg said:


> they defeated that themselves... and your counterpoint to Jangling Man doesn't make sense. They don't give you any sort of daily login bonus to make "saving" worth it.




It's like filling your car with fuel. If you maintain a high level of fuel by going to the station regularly and not just waiting until you're nearly empty then you never have to worry about running out. It's very simple.


----------



## irunthepeg

LV said:


> theres no app called gpsspoof so i just downloaded one called fake gps location with a million downloads




that's the one, use that and set your location then open up PokemonGo after you've hit the > arrow after double clicking on your start location


----------



## LV*

irunthepeg said:


> that's the one, use that and set your location then open up PokemonGo after you've hit the > arrow after double clicking on your start location




i did that but the top still says unable to detect location and its still saying sign up instead of sign in


----------



## Bee Sheriff

I think I would spoof solely to hit more pokestops. I can't find the app you guys are talking about though


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Oh I see now you guys are using some special program


----------



## irunthepeg

it's called BlueStacks, it's just an emulator of an Android phone that happens to be loaded up with the necessary apps (that you could download on any emulator).


----------



## irunthepeg

I was using it to just mess around on a different account to see what it's like, I can see myself using it to hit stops just to up items too but honestly I never see many Pokemon on my daily routes. I'm pretty much over the game now.

If I knew where to drop in, once I level up high enough I'd take over a gym near Peener or drop a lure on a Pokestop he hits frequently


----------



## LV*

irunthepeg said:


> that's the one, use that and set your location then open up PokemonGo after you've hit the > arrow after double clicking on your start location




alright now in the game im at the fake location but i cant move and it still says unable to detect location


----------



## Siamese Dream

irunthepeg said:


> I was using it to just mess around on a different account to see what it's like, I can see myself using it to hit stops just to up items too but honestly I never see many Pokemon on my daily routes. I'm pretty much over the game now.
> 
> If I knew where to drop in, once I level up high enough I'd take over a gym near Peener or drop a lure on a Pokestop he hits frequently




I don't bother with the gyms at all  I don't really play the game all that seriously, I just play it when I'm getting the bus to work, swiping the pokestops on the route and catching pokemon as I go. I just want to try and catch 'em all, I'm not concerned with how high level I can get them.


----------



## HanSolo

Niantic defeated the purpose of their own game. They disabled the biggest and most reliable pokemon tracker, something that brought people together with the game better than the game itself, they forewent fixing their own tracker by taking out the steps altogether, they abused the **** out of catch and escape rates to over monetize the core function of the game, and they disabled the ability for people who play the game on their public transport or carpool work commute to play the game. 

As far as I'm concerned the only way to play this game the way it was originally released is to spoof. Or as Peener said just play the originals. And tbh, the QoL of the game the way it is, the originals are greatly preferable. F2P players have to resort to spending their entire day at Stops to get regular play in. Otherwise you can basically catch a few vanilla ass pokemon a week. Not worth it. I'd rather play Pokemon Crystal over and over again than waste all my balls on 4-5 Pidgeys and Rattatas. I hope everyone starts spoofing and people stop spending money on the game. Niantic can go to hell.


----------



## HanSolo

For me im at a resort where I can hit three stops every 5 minutes and catch Poliwags and Magikarps all day without leaving the room so for now I'm good. But when I get back? Not so much. The game gave me a **** Gyrados for all the grinding I did. Bite and Twister instead of Dragonbreath and Hydro Pump? Like **** off.

This is probably the party that my playing history dies with


----------



## Satan

__________________`s__________________
__________________s$______________s___
_________________.s$$_____________s$__
________________s$$$?______s_____s$Â³__
______________.s$$$___ __.s$,___s$$Â³___
_____________s$$$$Â³______.s$___.$$Â³___
________,____$$$$$.______s$Â³____Â³$____
________$___$$$$$$s_____s$Â³_____Â³,____
_______s$___Â³$$$$$$$s___$$$,____..____
_______$$____Â³$$$$$$s.__Â³$$s_____,,___
________Â³$.____Â³$$$$$$$s_.s$$$________
_______`$$.____Â³$$$$$$$_$$$$__ sÂ³_____
________Â³$$s____Â³$$$$$$s$$$Â³__ s$Â³____
_________Â³$$s____$$$$$s$$$$`__ s$$____
______s.__$$$$___s$$$$$$$$Â³_.s $$Â³_____
______$$_s$$$$..s$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $Â³_____
______s$.s$$$$s$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $______
_____________________________________
______Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶_____
_______Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶LOUNGEÂ¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶______
_______Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶POKEMONÂ¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶______
________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶2016Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶_______
________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶_______
_________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶________
_________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶________
__________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶_________
__________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶_________
___________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶__________
___________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶__________
____________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶___________
____________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶___________
_____________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶____________
_____________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶____________
______________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶_____________
______________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶_____________
_______________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶______________
_______________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶______________
________________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶_______________
_____________________________________


----------



## izzy

duckjet get a life!


----------



## HanSolo

fst6 said:


> duckjet get a life!




I'm on vacation dude


----------



## Finnish your Czech

I still enjoy the game


----------



## LV*

my highest lvl is 547 snorlax i powered him up once

tempted to evolve my 348 eevee to vaporeon hes my second best eevee


----------



## LV*

he has a beastly 12 and 70 attack


----------



## LV*

924 vaporeon lets go the name trick still works boys


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

DuckJet said:


> For me im at a resort where I can hit three stops every 5 minutes and catch Poliwags and Magikarps all day without leaving the room so for now I'm good. But when I get back? Not so much. The game gave me a **** Gyrados for all the grinding I did. Bite and Twister instead of Dragonbreath and Hydro Pump? Like **** off.
> 
> This is probably the party that my playing history dies with




I own your Flareon's Twin


----------



## Pharrell Williams

why y'all keep so many flareon


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

serious question:

am i lame for naming my two jolteons _"thunder"_ and _"storm"_


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Carolinas Identity said:


> serious question:
> 
> am i lame for naming my two jolteons _"thunder"_ and _"storm"_




all your names are effin lame nerd


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

xXxSmokebyrd420xXx said:


> all your names are effin lame nerd




beating me down beating me beating me down down into the ground

screaming so sound

beating me down beating me down down into the ground


----------



## Siamese Dream

DuckJet said:


> Niantic defeated the purpose of their own game. They disabled the biggest and most reliable pokemon tracker, something that brought people together with the game better than the game itself, they forewent fixing their own tracker by taking out the steps altogether, they abused the **** out of catch and escape rates to over monetize the core function of the game, and they disabled the ability for people who play the game on their public transport or carpool work commute to play the game.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned the only way to play this game the way it was originally released is to spoof. Or as Peener said just play the originals. And tbh, the QoL of the game the way it is, the originals are greatly preferable. F2P players have to resort to spending their entire day at Stops to get regular play in. Otherwise you can basically catch a few vanilla ass pokemon a week. Not worth it. I'd rather play Pokemon Crystal over and over again than waste all my balls on 4-5 Pidgeys and Rattatas. I hope everyone starts spoofing and people stop spending money on the game. Niantic can go to hell.






DuckJet said:


> For me im at a resort where I can hit three stops every 5 minutes and catch Poliwags and Magikarps all day without leaving the room so for now I'm good. But when I get back? Not so much. The game gave me a **** Gyrados for all the grinding I did. Bite and Twister instead of Dragonbreath and Hydro Pump? Like **** off.










Stop complaining that there's nothing near where you live. Go out somewhere and find something, that's the point of the game.


----------



## izzy

whats the fun of literally having something tell you exactly where everything is lol


----------



## Dog

I have a gyarados now so no point in playing anymore


----------



## HanSolo

Carolinas Identity said:


> I own your Flareon's Twin



I'm jealous of that Dragonite man.


----------



## HanSolo

xXxSmokebyrd420xXx said:


> all your names are effin lame nerd




CRAWLING IN MY SKIN THESE WORDS THEY WILL NOT HEaL


----------



## HanSolo

Doland said:


> I have a gyarados now so no point in playing anymore




Chicken winfs


----------



## John Price

These Gyms are guarded by cp 35 pidgeys lol


----------



## John Price

Get Japanese names.


----------



## yubbers




----------



## Finnish your Czech

yubbers said:


>




Was there on tuesday @ the pokestop


----------



## HanSolo

Ladies get a Pikachu


----------



## Satan

this game sucks


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Is it true that it's not good to use an incense inside. That it's better to use them when you're out walking? I have one and a lucky egg I was gonna use on my nitely walk, but there is a crazy thunderstorm going on. Will I still do okay if I use them in my room while I watch tv or whatever?

Also, that strip club is baller


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Carolinas Identity said:


> Is it true that it's not good to use an incense inside. That it's better to use them when you're out walking? I have one and a lucky egg I was gonna use on my nitely walk, but there is a crazy thunderstorm going on. Will I still do okay if I use them in my room while I watch tv or whatever?
> 
> Also, that strip club is baller




the code pulled from the game has incense spawning pokemen every 5 min while not moving and something like but not necessarily every 2 min or 200m while walking.


----------



## LV*

found an aerodactyl... level 29


----------



## Satan

It was fun while it lasted


----------



## HanSolo

Carolinas Identity said:


> Is it true that it's not good to use an incense inside. That it's better to use them when you're out walking? I have one and a lucky egg I was gonna use on my nitely walk, but there is a crazy thunderstorm going on. Will I still do okay if I use them in my room while I watch tv or whatever?
> 
> Also, that strip club is baller




Incense sucks in general


----------



## Dog

DuckJet said:


> Incense sucks in general




You have to actually move


----------



## HanSolo

Doland said:


> You have to actually move




That's not what I meant. I mean the stuff that spawns with incense is almost always crap for me.


----------



## Dog

DuckJet said:


> That's not what I meant. I mean the stuff that spawns with incense is almost always crap for me.




Got a snorlax and 3 omanytes once


----------



## HanSolo

The best thing I ever got after 12 incenses used is an Eevee. And I would walk with them.


----------



## Satan

DuckJet said:


> That's not what I meant. I mean the stuff that spawns with incense is *almost always crap for me.*





unlucky


----------



## yubbers

Doland said:


> Got a snorlax and 3 omanytes once




Look in the mirror and read what I quoted


----------



## LV*

Any nests in Toronto/GTA?


----------



## jasonleaffan

3 days in a row having no way to track has screwed me. Day 1 a snorlax ran and I tried for 30 mins and could not find him. Yesterday see the silhouette of a blastoise in the top left corner meaning he is the closes. I walked circles in about a 1km radius and it never changed positions or showed up. Today same thing with the silhouette of a kabutops. is it possible if you don't have the previous evolution of a Pokemon the final stage won't appear? I'm still waiting for 2 candy to evolve squirtle and I don't have kabuto. 

Either way this game desperately needs to do something about the tracking or just team up with poke vision. And invest some damn money in the servers.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

jasonleaffan said:


> 3 days in a row having no way to track has screwed me. Day 1 a snorlax ran and I tried for 30 mins and could not find him. Yesterday see the silhouette of a blastoise in the top left corner meaning he is the closes. I walked circles in about a 1km radius and it never changed positions or showed up. Today same thing with the silhouette of a kabutops. is it possible if you don't have the previous evolution of a Pokemon the final stage won't appear? I'm still waiting for 2 candy to evolve squirtle and I don't have kabuto.
> 
> Either way this game desperately needs to do something about the tracking or just team up with poke vision. And invest some damn money in the servers.




Ive caught pokes when I havent caught their first form yet


----------



## Satan

pokemon.... oggta catch em all thanks


----------



## jasonleaffan

Finnish your Czech said:


> Ive caught pokes when I havent caught their first form yet




I thought so, thanks. It's just miserable right now when you have no clue where to go. At least a compass to lead me in the general direction.


----------



## jasonleaffan

LV said:


> Any nests in Toronto/GTA?




It's all one big Drowzee nest.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Just found a wild Snorlax (1,400) but it ran away. If I use an incense will it come back?


----------



## jasonleaffan

So niantic has blocked pokeadvisor. Things just keep getting better


----------



## LV*

jasonleaffan said:


> It's all one big Drowzee nest.




Do you know about the magmar nest? I think its a nest because every time I go there theres at least 3 of them


----------



## LV*

And there was 1558 Arcanine outside the hockey hall of fame he ran away from me lol


----------



## LV*

holy **** buddy go to the hhof right now theres a wild dragonite !!!


----------



## LV*

he ran away after about 10 pokeballs he was only level 250 **** him


----------



## LV*

Just caught a 1067 nidoqueen lets GO my highest cp pokiee


----------



## LV*

One regular pokeball 0 razzberries = 1039 lapras im down


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Just missed out on a 1,400 Snorlax, but did some upgrading of the crew today. Also hit level 22 yesterday afternoon


----------



## The Gongshow

Almost caught a 1600CP Snorlax but after it broke free from an ultra ball it ran away... 

MRW


----------



## McDrailers

I think Ninatic has successfully drowned the hype on their own game. The no tracking system is laughable. The ten second ping makes the game so slow. The catch rates is borderline ******** and the banning of aid (pokevision etc) is absolute crap. Their game was flawed (broken) and now they take away things that help make it work. Laughable.


----------



## Dog

Bad game


----------



## Mantis

Carolinas Identity said:


> Just missed out on a 1,400 Snorlax, but did some upgrading of the crew today. Also hit level 22 yesterday afternoon



Why such awful names?


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

because i am awful


----------



## jasonleaffan

Pokelocate is working in Toronto


----------



## Satan

i want a dragonite and gyarados before i uninstall the game lol


----------



## HanSolo

Newfy OilPenguin said:


> I think Ninatic has successfully drowned the hype on their own game. The no tracking system is laughable. The ten second ping makes the game so slow. The catch rates is borderline ******** and the banning of aid (pokevision etc) is absolute crap. Their game was flawed (broken) and now they take away things that help make it work. Laughable.




Yep.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## John Price

Nice


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

i want that

give me that


----------



## irunthepeg

Chippah said:


>




damn I used to have this little Pokedex thing that was like 8bit and showed you different Pokemon or something in it.


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## The Gongshow




----------



## Janks

Still At level 22 - game isn't nearly as fun without tracking.


----------



## jasonleaffan

Anyone get the update? Still no tracking......


----------



## jasonleaffan

I found a ponyta nest on Lakeshore and Sunnyside today, farmed until I evolved a 1010 rapidash. For those of you in Toronto.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

I am still legit kinda sad that that stupid Snorlax ran away last nite 

I mean, I'm no Schwarzenegger, but I am in pretty good shape and go to the gym a lot. How the **** did home slice out run me?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

jasonleaffan said:


> Anyone get the update? Still no tracking......




Only for a subset of users. No specification as to who


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

so ehat exactly did the update do? i see no difference?

was this the one i read about that made the pokemans run away less often?


----------



## John Price

They fixed tracking sort of 

The pokÃ©mon spawn near pokestops now so it'll just tell you which pokestop they're at through a picture.


----------



## JetsWillFly4Ever

spoofing is ruining the game


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

Mike Emrick said:


> They fixed tracking sort of
> 
> The pokÃ©mon spawn near pokestops now so it'll just tell you which pokestop they're at through a picture.




great i just need to find where the nearest stops are..which r very far far away


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Mike Emrick said:


> They fixed tracking sort of
> 
> The pokÃ©mon spawn near pokestops now so it'll just tell you which pokestop they're at through a picture.




What picture?


----------



## John Price

Learn to reddit


----------



## irunthepeg

JetsWillFly4Ever said:


> spoofing is ruining the game




how? gyms?

I've gotten so bored of this, don't even open it most days now


----------



## Chris Hagen*

I haven't played in almost 2 weeks now. The game died faster than it ascended to the top. 

Instead of improving the game when they had a huge user base, they actually managed to make it worse.


----------



## Dog

Tbh I'll probably play again once they introduce new pokÃ©mon

But I'll just spoof for a week then stop


----------



## irunthepeg

Chris Hagen said:


> I haven't played in almost 2 weeks now. The game died faster than it ascended to the top.
> 
> Instead of improving the game when they had a huge user base, they actually managed to make it worse.




thissssssssssssssssssss, they did nothing to keep people engaged but rather made it actively easier for people to quit. Gen 2 will pull me in but after that I'll be out. Cyndaquil and them and then I'm done.


----------



## Siamese Dream

I think the novelty has just worn off really, that's why the hype died down

It's only you hardcore player nerds complaining about it


----------



## JetsWillFly4Ever

irunthepeg said:


> how? gyms?
> 
> I've gotten so bored of this, don't even open it most days now




I've seen a guy with 3 dragonites over 2800CP in the few gyms around my neighbourhood...Always goes in with his buddy who will have a slightly lower ~2500 snorlax or some other ********.

I agree though, it is getting boring. It's somewhat fun to play as something to do when you're bored but you hardly catch any new pokemon unless it's pure luck


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

I still find it fun and enjoyable, and still go for walks every day, but holy **** is it getting hard to level


----------



## irunthepeg

JetsWillFly4Ever said:


> I've seen a guy with 3 dragonites over 2800CP in the few gyms around my neighbourhood...Always goes in with his buddy who will have a slightly lower ~2500 snorlax or some other ********.
> 
> I agree though, it is getting boring. It's somewhat fun to play as something to do when you're bored but you hardly catch any new pokemon unless it's pure luck




Yeah it's one of those games where if you're behind the pack you'll be WAY behind very quickly.

PS. Fun fact: I made your avatar


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Just had a very productive walk to the grocery store. Logged 2.1 km on three eggs, found a 611 Eevee (biggest I've found yet) and two other smaller ones I echanged for candy, caught a 709 Nidorino, and a 1,208 Electabuzz with completely different moves from my other one, which is nice, evolved a Butterfree and then caught a few other small things for candy.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

Ah I had my favorite pokemon koffing on my sight for the first time and it dissappeared shortly a fter...t_t


----------



## JetsWillFly4Ever

irunthepeg said:


> Yeah it's one of those games where if you're behind the pack you'll be WAY behind very quickly.
> 
> PS. Fun fact: I made your avatar




Thanks for the avy then haha.

I shouldn't be behind the pack though, just of the spoofers. Even if you are level ~30 with 2300 guys then whatever but being level 35 with multiple 2800-3000 dragonites is ridiculous. I've caught one dratini and hatched one other one in my entire time playing and I'm level 24.


----------



## irunthepeg

JetsWillFly4Ever said:


> Thanks for the avy then haha.
> 
> I shouldn't be behind the pack though, just of the spoofers. Even if you are level ~30 with 2300 guys then whatever but being level 35 with multiple 2800-3000 dragonites is ridiculous. I've caught one dratini and hatched one other one in my entire time playing and I'm level 24.




I hear you dude. Just found my first Dratini yesterday at level 18.


----------



## The Gongshow

I caught a Venasaur but its CP is like 300. Jesus.


----------



## jasonleaffan

I'm heading down to jlft for the first time. Hope i catch them all.


----------



## irunthepeg

Visiting Doland in Santa Monica


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> Visiting Doland in Santa Monica


----------



## John Price




----------



## HanSolo

Got myself a high CP Dragonite and now I really don't feel like playing anymore. I mean I could go for the starter evos but that seems like more work than Dratini farming. 

I'd rather go back to breeding competitive pokemon in pokemon y


----------



## irunthepeg

Got a 1,300+ Arcanine thanks to visiting my friend Doland in Santa Monica...


----------



## Finnish your Czech

irunthepeg do you want to visit me in Addis abbaba


----------



## Siamese Dream

DuckJet said:


> Got myself a high CP Dragonite and now I really don't feel like playing anymore. I mean I could go for the starter evos but that seems like more work than Dratini farming.
> 
> I'd rather go back to breeding competitive pokemon in pokemon y




How many times have you complained now that you're going to quit


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

spent about 1.3 hours walking on trails
10 different stops and i was left with 13 pokeballs, hatched 2 2km eggs, and caught 2 magikarps (one from egg) with surprisingly only 1 pidgey (and about ~4 random scraps)

that was a great run

/rural rant


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> Got a 1,300+ Arcanine thanks to visiting my friend Doland in Santa Monica...




kiss my lips


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

I finally got my second 10k egg this morning and I'm level 24 so hopefully it'll be a good one. I got in about 4K today so I should be able to hatch it by Saturday hopefully. Oddly enough I got a 3rd 10k egg tonight but I don't have anymore incubators at the moment.

I also caught a 634 eevee tonight so I have 3 eevee I'm waiting to evolve. One is 682 another is 647 and now my last one is 634. I have +150 eevee candy but I can't help but think that since I've waited this long I should wait a little longer and level them up even more and evolve them into some of the other variations of eevee.


----------



## The Gongshow

Jacques The Mayor said:


> I finally got my second 10k egg this morning and I'm level 24 so hopefully it'll be a good one. I got in about 4K today so I should be able to hatch it by Saturday hopefully. Oddly enough I got a 3rd 10k egg tonight but I don't have anymore incubators at the moment.
> 
> I also caught a 634 eevee tonight so I have 3 eevee I'm waiting to evolve. One is 682 another is 647 and now my last one is 634. I have +150 eevee candy but I can't help but think that since I've waited this long I should wait a little longer and level them up even more and evolve them into some of the other variations of eevee.




Dang! the strongest Eevee I caught was a 501


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Had a 495 eevee run away from me


----------



## Finnish your Czech

I got a 510 eevee and evolved it to a jolteon


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Eevees and oddish seem to always pop up as the strongest but today I did find a parasect with the ??? Cp and it was 989. Lame Pokemon to find that strong in the wild but it was exhilarating nonetheless.


----------



## Satan

i havent played all week


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

just turned 12
need more pidgeys though


----------



## The Gongshow

Guys, I caught a Drowze


----------



## HanSolo

Dustin Peener said:


> How many times have you complained now that you're going to quit




This time it's serious. I seriously haven't opened the app the last few days now. Just don't feel like it.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

omg STOP POSTING in this THREAD
!!!

i haven't played in like a week i ****ing hhate this game, pokemon GO AWAY!


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Huge night for the jangling man

Gained like 15k stardust and evolved like 25 pokemans tonight


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Royal Voyager said:


> Huge night for the jangling man
> 
> Gained like 15k stardust and evolved like 25 pokemans tonight




STOP! it's not FUNNY!


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Olli Guacamole said:


> STOP! it's not FUNNY!




yo you're not funny dawg

Just stop


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Royal Voyager said:


> yo you're not funny dawg
> 
> Just stop




also true


----------



## Satan

Royal Voyager said:


> yo you're not funny dawg
> 
> Just stop




So true


----------



## Hansen

Pokemon Go in Barcelona is bumpin


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

I got my second ever 10k egg yesterday and it hatched today. A fricken 345 cp chansey. I'm level 23 and was hoping for so much more.


----------



## The Gongshow

9.9/10km


----------



## HanSolo

Royal Voyager said:


> yo you're not funny dawg
> 
> Just stop




tbh.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

The Gongshow said:


> 9.9/10km




Hopefully it's better than a chansey. But after hatching the 10k chansey I randomly caught a 1315 cp Lapras while taking a dump at my house. I caught him with the first pokeball I threw too.


----------



## The Gongshow

Jacques The Mayor said:


> Hopefully it's better than a chansey. But after hatching the 10k chansey I randomly caught a 1315 cp Lapras while taking a dump at my house. I caught him with the first pokeball I threw too.




I haven't caught any good pokemon while in my house. My buddy caught I caught an CP1000 Electrobuzz at work last week tho


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

The Gongshow said:


> I haven't caught any good pokemon while in my house. My buddy caught I caught an CP1000 Electrobuzz at work last week tho




It's definitely the best one I've caught so far. I don't know how I'll power him up tho I've never even seen them ever before


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Stop


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Finally level 20


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

gratz and good luck u'll need it


----------



## irunthepeg

Royal Voyager said:


> Huge night for the jangling man
> 
> Gained like 15k stardust and evolved like 25 pokemans tonight




DAAAANG dangiel


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Jangling Man the Alexei Kovalev of the lounge


----------



## irunthepeg

Royal Voyager said:


> Jangling Man the Alexei Kovalev of the lounge




truuu


----------



## Siamese Dream

Nicknamed my Cloyster 

Spiky [REDACTED]


----------



## Yung Rotini

Dustin Peener said:


> Nicknamed my Cloyster
> 
> Spiky [REDACTED]



Nice!


----------



## Satan

nice 1 PEeener


----------



## irunthepeg

got bout 4 Arcainines going hard shouts out Santa Monica thx Doland bless


----------



## The Gongshow

Royal Voyager said:


> Jangling Man the Alexei Kovalev of the lounge




lol.


----------



## John Price

The mall used to be a huge spawn point for Koffing and other nontypical pokemon but when I went back today all they had was Sparrow, Pidgey and Rattata


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


> The mall used to be a huge spawn point for Koffing and other nontypical pokemon but when I went back today all they had was Sparrow, Pidgey and Rattata




#Vacation


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

i caught a rare one, arcanine (not common in my area) but it's only 60-76% 212..


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

1 Ponyta away from a Rapidash and 1 Mankey away from a Primeape...

Now up to 121 Rattata candy, still waiting for a maxed out one with good iv's to evolve.


----------



## Sniped

Just evolved a Victrebell, Vileplume, Starmie, and Exxegutor a couple days ago. 

My vilepume has the best IV and ideal move-sets so I may spend some stardust to make it's CP higher. (It's only ~1500 cp)


----------



## irunthepeg

HaleyDestroyedNurse said:


> 1 Ponyta away from a Rapidash and 1 Mankey away from a Primeape...
> 
> Now up to 121 Rattata candy, still waiting for a maxed out one with good iv's to evolve.




visit Santa Monica pier lmao


----------



## irunthepeg

The Gongshow said:


> lol.




it's true, someone very wise once called him that


----------



## John Price

I evolved another Eevee today.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Mike Emrick said:


> I evolved another Eevee today.




What did you get


----------



## John Price

Royal Voyager said:


> What did you get




Flareon

How do you know which one it evolves into


----------



## irunthepeg

Sparky, Pyro, Rainer


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

irunthepeg said:


> visit Santa Monica pier lmao




Kinda hard living in the Bay Area


----------



## Sniped

irunthepeg said:


> Sparky, Pyro, Rainer




You can only do those 1 time each though.


----------



## irunthepeg

HaleyDestroyedNurse said:


> Kinda hard living in the Bay Area




I live in Winnipeg, I still find a way


----------



## irunthepeg

Sniped said:


> You can only do those 1 time each though.




oh really? did not know that... well I did it for Vaporeon and I caught a wild Jolteon... guess I just have Flareon left.


----------



## The Gongshow

I'm only like 65 magicarp away from evolving to a gyarados


----------



## John Price

The Gongshow said:


> I'm only like 65 magicarp away from evolving to a gyarados




 how do you people capture 400+ magikarp


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Just caught a 13something00 Snorlax and leveled it up to 1427


----------



## Siamese Dream

Someone explain the logic to me

How does a Pidgey lose weight when it evolves into Pidgeotto?  

I'm sure I had this happen when I evolved a Shellder as well


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

all of my 5k's has been a dud....i want a damn koffing!


----------



## Bee Sheriff

So sad because I checked Pokemon from my bed and saw a DRAGONITE on my radar but it soon disappeared before I got out the door and then I never saw it again


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

Royal Voyager said:


> So sad because I checked Pokemon from my bed and saw a DRAGONITE on my radar but it soon disappeared before I got out the door and then I never saw it again




oh yeah it's not a dragonite for me, but that happens so often. it feels like the game is trolling us


----------



## Siamese Dream

Royal Voyager said:


> So sad because I checked Pokemon from my bed and saw a DRAGONITE on my radar but it soon disappeared before I got out the door and then I never saw it again


----------



## The Gongshow

I'd like one Dragonite please


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i opened the app for the first time in like 2 weeks last night. i was super bored so i just popped an incense in my own g-d house. pidgey, bellsprout, rattata, zubat, weedle popped up. two ran, one i caught with a single ball (cp 14), but the rest took 5 or more balls to catch. also it froze for about 2 seconds every time i threw a ball. this why i no play no mo.


----------



## njdevscup30

still have never seen a dratini or dragonair ever since I caught my dragonite. Can't upgrade without candy :-/


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

im lv13 and just caught one of the most frustrating clefable ever (new). even though it's my highest cp 827 (second highest is 411), it's only 47-64%


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Just caught a 778 magmar and leveled it up to 799


----------



## John Price

Nice


----------



## Mad Brills*

It's still going on?


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Losers


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

We're all losers


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

I am not offended by being called a loser


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

At all.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Neither should any of you


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Flame on!


----------



## Siamese Dream

My 1.6 metres tall Pidgeot weighs less than 1kg

What is it made of, styrofoam?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Dustin Peener said:


> My 1.6 metres tall Pidgeot weighs less than 1kg
> 
> What is it made of, styrofoam?




Love


----------



## John Price

Losers spoof the game on they computer and hack

This gamr6isnt meant t9 be played like that on your Android emulator!


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

ohyeah spoofers hit our 2 remote gyms today....last 2 gym leaders were around ~1300 and boom 2 dragonite at 2200 
both have some funny names ending with 4 digit numbers


----------



## Satan

Mike Emrick said:


> Losers spoof the game on they computer and hack
> 
> This gamr6isnt meant t9 be played like that on your Android emulator!




Thjis gyane skucjs i sold it


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

ihaveyuidonttouchme said:


> ohyeah spoofers hit our 2 remote gyms today....last 2 gym leaders were around ~1300 and boom 2 dragonite at 2200
> both have some funny names ending with 4 digit numbers




huh now i dont see them as gym leaders 
i wonder what happend to them 
now there's a vaporean 1000 cp


----------



## izzy

finally 1900 vaporeon


----------



## LV*

My top 12 highest CPs not including aerodactyls and **** 

Arcanine 1639
Snorlax 1594
Arcanine 1535
Vaporeon 1499
Vaporeon 1407
Flareon 1303
Venusaur 1289
Nidoking 1273 
Venusaur 1239
Blastoise 1217
Charizard 1133
Rapidash 1127


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Satan said:


> Thjis gyane skucjs i sold it




Loser


----------



## Bee Sheriff

ihaveyuidonttouchme said:


> huh now i dont see them as gym leaders
> i wonder what happend to them
> now there's a vaporean 1000 cp




I have 3 koffings


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Everytime i catch a true rare it's not a high cp


----------



## HanSolo

Royal Voyager said:


> Everytime i catch a true rare it's not a high cp




I caught a 33 Jolteon once. I was so triggered.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

DuckJet said:


> I caught a 33 Jolteon once. I was so triggered.




Caught a 580 flareon last night


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

logged about ~5km/8.6km from today's run
still not enough pokeballs
got 3 squirtles
hatched my first pikachu
got 2, 5km eggs. 
71.1/100km now
still no koffing


----------



## irunthepeg

Royal Voyager said:


> Caught a 580 flareon last night




I also caught a Flareon last night  in Santa Monica


----------



## izzy

i still only have 1 squirtle


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> I also caught a Flareon last night  in Santa Monica




Keep GPS spoofing


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

really
favorite pokemon, koffing, first time sighting at 12am
what do i do


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> I also caught a Flareon last night  in Santa Monica


----------



## Satan

Spoof4 lyf


----------



## izzy

need to hatch egg


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


>




who cares this game ****ing sucks


----------



## irunthepeg

lmao i'm not even banned


----------



## John Price

Captured my first gym today. 

Put a lvl 250 psyduck there

Gone a few minutes later


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Haven't played in 3 weeks


----------



## HanSolo

Mike Emrick said:


> Captured my first gym today.
> 
> Put a lvl 250 psyduck there
> 
> Gone a few minutes later




It was a 250 psyduck. No ****. You might as well have left a 11cp magikarp


----------



## KrisLetAngry

I suck at p go


----------



## John Price

DuckJet said:


> It was a 250 psyduck. No ****. You might as well have left a 11cp magikarp




dint u quit


----------



## John Price

DuckJet said:


> It was a 250 psyduck. No ****. You might as well have left a 11cp magikarp




I am at basebabb game in gym if I hold gym at end of game I win free prize will u help me take and keep this gym

There is a water eevee and snOrlax. 1700 and 2200.


----------



## irunthepeg

let's all spoof boys


----------



## Siamese Dream

Mike Emrick said:


> I am at basebabb game in gym if I hold gym at end of game I win free prize will u help me take and keep this gym
> 
> There is a water eevee and snOrlax. 1700 and 2200.




"a water eevee"


----------



## John Price

Dustin Peener said:


> "a water eevee"




He is gone there a 52 ekans now


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

It got boring and the bat kept on appearing and I never got how to catch it.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

UsernameWasTaken said:


> It got boring and the bat kept on appearing and I never got how to catch it.




You have to throw it harder


----------



## HanSolo

Mike Emrick said:


> dint u quit




I didn't delete the app. I'm waiting for gen 2 to come out, the weather to get colder in Vegas, and seeing if future updates will make it better. But I haven't played since the last time I said I was done. But I still know that a low ass pokemon in a gym isn't gonna last long unless that gym is in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Siamese Dream

DuckJet so mad and belligerent lately


----------



## John Price

DuckJet said:


> I didn't delete the app. I'm waiting for gen 2 to come out, the weather to get colder in Vegas, and seeing if future updates will make it better. But I haven't played since the last time I said I was done. But I still know that a low ass pokemon in a gym isn't gonna last long unless that gym is in the middle of nowhere.




why didn't you help me take the gym

They put in a Mankey there which I beat but couldn't beat the water eevee which was like 1170.


----------



## izzy

UsernameWasTaken said:


> It got boring and the bat kept on appearing and I never got how to catch it.




throw ball further


----------



## Pharrell Williams

how r u all so bad i haven't played in like 3 weeks and even i have a cp 22xx vaporeon cmon


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## izzy

Olli Guacamole said:


>


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

ah i only have 3 pokeballs left and i cant waste any more on this stupid caterpie
time to hit run away button
oops i missed 
oops i accidentally threw a pokeball
oops i missed again 
mad rage


----------



## Siamese Dream

Just caught a 1444 Snorlax on my lunch break


----------



## irunthepeg

Olli Guacamole said:


>




lmao


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

Dustin Peener said:


> Just caught a 1444 Snorlax on my lunch break




gratz 
i dont tyhink u could get any lukier 
unless u get/got a dragonite, it'll be all down hill from now


----------



## LV*

I caught a 47 dragonite a few days ago lmaoooo

My charizard and vensaur are weak I ****ed up by evolving them and blastoise too but I got enough candies for another one. 1567 gyardos aint gonna cut it either


----------



## irunthepeg

change th thread title back u aren't worthy of OPing the PokeMoNz Go thread


----------



## KrisLetAngry

No posty


----------



## Siamese Dream

ihaveyuidonttouchme said:


> gratz
> i dont tyhink u could get any lukier
> unless u get/got a dragonite, it'll be all down hill from now




Yeah I was just walking to Subway and it appeared, I saw a big group of lads all standing where it was on their phones as well  

That Subway is a great place to play, there's like 3 overlapping pokestops and it's a busy part of the town centre so other people are always putting lures down. 

Everyone stands/sits outside by the war monument on their phones making it very obvious they're playing, while I sit in Subway very inconspicuously


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> change th thread title back u aren't worthy of OPing the PokeMoNz Go thread




changed


----------



## irunthepeg

Olli Guacamole said:


> changed




thank


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Irunthepeg why so bad at pg?


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

irunthepeg said:


> thank




Loser


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

I used Taunt on Irunthepeg.

Now he can only use damaging moves.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Olli Guacobsabyshsa


----------



## HanSolo

> PokÃ©mon Go is starting to lose its buzz, with the latest tracking data seeming to suggest the game is simply a fad.
> 
> It had almost 45 million daily users in July, but this figure appears to have sunk by more than 12 million since the start of August, to just over 30 million said to be playing PokÃ©mon Go. Further decline is expected, as downloads, engagement, and the time users spend on the app have all also visibly flopped, a




Damn it's true.


----------



## HanSolo

Olli Guacamole said:


>




I lost it.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

DuckJet said:


> Damn it's true.




Maybe for spoofing losers


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

4/6km counted....not too bad but still a crap system
at 88km now


----------



## John Price




----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Mike Emrick said:


>




My third line would smoke your first line. Actually now looking at it so would my fourth and fifth line.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Jacques The Mayor said:


> My third line would smoke your first line. Actually now looking at it so would my fourth and fifth line.




Shut up


----------



## John Price

Surprised none of those tributed in the image have acknowledged the great honor of having a Pokemon named after you


----------



## Bee Sheriff

I would have if you named one after me


----------



## John Price

Well you are not a Ducks fan


----------



## John Price

The best thing is occupying a gym and everyone sees DuckJet in there. Usually people just leave their generic Pokemon names in there. Not I.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

What Pokemon works for a kings fan


----------



## Siamese Dream

Royal Voyager said:


> What Pokemon works for a kings fan




Nidoking
Seaking


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Dustin Peener said:


> Nidoking
> Seaking




Kingler


----------



## JS19

Royal Voyager said:


> What Pokemon works for a kings fan


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Mike Emrick said:


> The best thing is occupying a gym and everyone sees DuckJet in there. Usually people just leave their generic Pokemon names in there. Not I.




you know other people can't actually see your pokemen's nicknames, right


----------

